# CB Italia Wood Rims - Arrived!



## elginkid (Jun 3, 2011)

Here they are.  They're quite lovely wheels.  A little narrower than the originals it seems, but that may be mostly due to the flat part that can accept a rim brake.  










Wes


----------



## bricycle (Jun 3, 2011)

What kind/size of tire can you put on them???


----------



## chitown (Jun 3, 2011)

elginkid said:


> ... due to the flat part that can accept a rim brake.




Rim brake???!!! and scuff them all up, yikes! Is there an option to have them made without the flat section? If not, I would almost want to round that profile off to have them closer resemble an antique one.

Looks nice though. Keep those pics coming as they are built and with some rubber on them.


----------



## elginkid (Jun 3, 2011)

They're set up for 700c tires.  Their present rim lineup doesn't include a non flat sided profile yet, but they were quite a bit cheaper than the Ghisallo rims I looked at.  The Ghisallo rounded rim was also set up for a glue on tire, but they might be able to make it with a clincher profile?

Wes


----------



## bricycle (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok.... how much are these and where do we order them???


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 3, 2011)

My Ghisallos supposedly get here tomorrow, and they are all laced up and trued. They take 700 x 40c tires. I'm riding them TOMORROW, (if, they come)


----------



## elginkid (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.cbita.it/?lang=en

They were 130 Euros, plus 38 Euros for shipping.  The price varies as per our pretty crappy exchange rate, but I think it worked out to around $250.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks much EK.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 4, 2011)

There is also someone advertising in the Wheelmen newsletter making wood rims with any profile.  I think he's an Amishman in Ohio.  Another good reason to join!
http://thewheelmen.org/sections/membership/membership.asp


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

Image of my Ghisallos, $185 each, well worth it in my opinion...


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 5, 2011)

did u get these allreadfy laced   up  and what  kind of  rear  hub and  front houb
cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 5, 2011)

Both hubs were the originals on the bike. Early ND nickel plated. They were both black with grease, but polished up wonderful. Not perfect nickel, but the bike is a survivor. I had the guy who sold me the wheels do the lace/true up in the Seattle area. New stainless spokes, Presta valves, Electra Amsterdam tires 700c. Eric @ Wheelfanatyk, he has a cool blog too.


----------



## hotrod62 (Jun 5, 2011)

does anyone know if you can put a modern tire & tube on an old 28'' wooden rim.. say the 700c  ???


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 5, 2011)

hotrod62 said:


> does anyone know if you can put a modern tire & tube on an old 28'' wooden rim.. say the 700c  ???



Pretty much only if it is a clincher rim.  700c tubulars will work on a crescent/singletube rim.  Cyclocross tubulars are knobby but about the right size.  Regular sew-ups are too skinny, but I have heard they work to get you rolling but they are skinny and a little funny looking.


----------



## hotrod62 (Jun 5, 2011)

not sure what my rims would be considered heres a couple of pictures if you can help me id they are lobdell and were removed off an old 28'' bike i would like to find or try to install a pair of white or cream modern tires also i dont want the rims to dry out any further have any idea what i can put on the rims to help preserve them thanks....


----------



## elginkid (Jun 5, 2011)

Your rims are set up for glue-on pneumatic tires, not clinchers.  Clinchers have a lip that the tire bead seats against.  You can still buy reproductions, but they're quite expensive.  Probably $300-$400 a pair?  Try Memory Lane for them, or there is a Semi-pneumatic option on ebay right now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Universal-Vintage-Bicycle-Tire-28x1-1-2-All-White-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem415164393bQQitemZ280538396987QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

But as they don't hold air, I image they are less cushy, and may not be as good for your rims.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 8, 2011)

Those wood wheels would clean up nicely! I took a long, hard look at them and I got to thinking; why couldn't a clever guy figure out how to make these type of hoops "into" clinchers? Could they be machined? Lathed down a bit to accept modern tires?  Just a thought, they would have the OG look with a channel for new tires/tubes. You would have to repoke, but that would be even better in the long run...... Any thoughts?


----------



## elginkid (Jun 10, 2011)

I've wondered about that, and I would think that they could be.  If you had a router of the right profile, and depth, you could run it around one side, and then around the other.  Unless it would provide too thin of an area to hold the spoke nipples, it seems possible.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jun 30, 2011)

I would love to make my wood rims into clinchers!  If anyone wants to try, let me know! (given you are a carpenter, or some sort of wood-carving expert)  Otherwise, I'll sell my 28" steel clad wood rims...any takers?


----------



## pelletman (Jun 30, 2011)

The edges would split off when you put too much pressure in them


----------

